
ReadWriteWeb’s dimly backlit Retina flamebait - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2012/07/14/rww-retina-clickbait
======
naner
Ugh, who cares? If Marco wants to criticize inconsequential minutiae on his
microblog that's his business but there is certainly nothing more that could
be discussed here.

